# My first roasts on the Sandbox



## scottriglar8 (7 mo ago)

My green beans arrived and I managed to roast light, slow light and medium coffee. I used the presets on the roaster.
The beans are Colombuan Excelso from Tropic Coffee
I have attached some photos.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have heard great things about this roaster and shall be having a go on one next week


----------



## scottriglar8 (7 mo ago)

I have not got any skills in roasting coffee, cannot wait to try them at the weekend.

Very easy to use, and easy to clean, the software sorts it all out for you. Never thought I would be able to roast my own coffee!!!


----------



## scottriglar8 (7 mo ago)

Just had my first coffee, med roast and have to say it was as good as any roast I have bought. This roaster is fabulous.


----------

